# Adobe Premiere Pro?



## xelix (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, ich bin ein absoluter Newbie.

Ich habe mir heute Adobe Premiere Pro von einem Bekannten ausgeliehen.


So, ich habe keinen Plan wie das alles funktionieren könnte.

Ich habe jetzt ein selbstgemachtes Video (ohne Ton) geöffnet.

Nun möchte ich es auch vertonen.

Also importiere ich ein paar sounddateien, und füge sie in einen Kasten ein, der sich "Timeline" nennt.

So, wenn ich das im Fenster "Sequence" abspiele, funktioniert das auch einwandfrei.


Aber wie speicher ich es dann ab, dass die Sounds auch im Video drinbleiben?


Ich würde mich über eine schnelle antwort freuen.




MfG Morpheus91


----------



## Joh (3. Oktober 2004)

Wie ausgeliehen?

 

Bei markiertem Schnittfenster: Datei/Exportieren/Film
Darauf achten: Exportieren - Video und Audio - Vollständige Sequenz


----------



## baschti_xp (4. Oktober 2004)

Also, wenn du das ganze Movie auf der Timeline siehst und auch die Audio-Daten drin sind, dann kannst du unter _Datei > Export >> Export Movie_ deinen Film, inklusive Audio auf deine HD exportieren. Somit hast du deinen Film mit deinen Audio-Daten auf deiner HD und kannst sie Datei abspielen.
MfG Baschti - XP


----------



## xelix (4. Oktober 2004)

Cool, danke.

Ich hab jetzt schon ein paar selbstgemchte Filme vertont.


Aber kann das denn sein, das ein 37 sekunden langer Film 62,2 MB groß ist?


Wie kann man den denn verkleinern?


----------



## baschti_xp (4. Oktober 2004)

Unter diesem Link findes du ein super Tutorial, wie du die Dateigrösse runter bringst:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=82387
MfG Baschti - XP


----------



## xelix (7. Oktober 2004)

So, dabin ich wieder mit ein paar fragen ;-).

1. Wo gibt es kostenlose Plugins für Premiere Pro 7.0 ?

2.Wie funkioniert das mit der transparenz (ja, ich habe die suche benutzt)

3. Wer kann mir eine Antwort für die Fragen 1 und 2 geben?



GR33TZ Felix


----------



## CrytopX (7. Oktober 2004)

Schaust mal in diesen Thread etwas weiter unten.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=26660

Sollte deine Transparenzfrage beantworten.


----------



## xelix (7. Oktober 2004)

ja, schonmal danke.

Aber ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich die Englische Version habe.


da funktioniert das mit der rechten maustaste-->optionen  nicht, da der Punkt "Transparenz" fehlt :-(


----------



## meta_grafix (7. Oktober 2004)

Das Handbuch hättest Du Dir mit ausleihen sollen.
Opazität ~ Opacity = Verwandt mit der Extinktion (optischen Dichte).
Das Gegenteil der Opazität ist die Transparenz, das zugehörige Adjektiv lautet opak.

Gruß


----------



## xelix (8. Oktober 2004)

ja, Opacity hab ich im Textgeneratorfenster gefunden.

Aber wie kann ich z.B ein anderes Video gleichzeitig laufen lassen, so dass man beide Videos (übereinander) sehen kann?


----------

